# ROD AND REEL SALE!! Today thru Saturday



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I will be running a sale this week thru Saturday. I have over twenty items in the store on sale. Here are a few.

Shimano Curado K................................................ Was $179 sale price $159

Lews Pro BB1....................................................... Was $199 sale pricw $169

Lews Pro Ti ...........................................................Was $349 sale price $299

Seekfishing Ultra light wading rod 
The Quest 6-12 lb Mod -fast action Cork split grips,
Fuji Split reel seat with Minima guides.......................Was $189 sale price $159

All JL Audio Marine 10 to 15% off


----------

